# miui help



## earlybill1 (Aug 27, 2011)

It wont update I get a FC please help


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

"earlybill1 said:


> It wont update I get a FC please help


How are you trying to update. What are you currently on and trying to go to.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

The Droid X isn't an officially supported device, and we can't pull our updates from that little update application that comes with MIUI.

1.10.7 is the newest version for us.
It has been built off of the defy base (as opposed to the soon-to-be-discontinued by MIUI milestone base). This is the fist build off of the defy base, but I'm personally running it with NO problems what-so-ever.
Just remember, if you INSIST on restoring any backed-up data (such as applications with Titanium) the bugs you experience may be YOUR fault.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> The Droid X isn't an officially supported device, and we can't pull our updates from that little update application that comes with MIUI.
> 
> 1.10.7 is the newest version for us.
> It has been built off of the defy base (as opposed to the soon-to-be-discontinued by MIUI milestone base). This is the fist build off of the defy base, but I'm personally running it with NO problems what-so-ever.
> Just remember, if you INSIST on restoring any backed-up data (such as applications with Titanium) the bugs you experience may be YOUR fault.


^This^

The thread for the latest version is available here. <--- Click Me!

I was able to successfully come from .23 MIUI to the Defy base with a flash system/data wipe, cache wipe. I also restored non-system apps (app only) via TiBu, and games with data via TiBu. No issues so far, but keep in mind THIS IS NOT RECOMMENDED, just potentially easier.


----------



## earlybill1 (Aug 27, 2011)

"Jubakuba said:


> The Droid X isn't an officially supported device, and we can't pull our updates from that little update application that comes with MIUI.
> 
> 1.10.7 is the newest version for us.
> It has been built off of the defy base (as opposed to the soon-to-be-discontinued by MIUI milestone base). This is the fist build off of the defy base, but I'm personally running it with NO problems what-so-ever.
> Just remember, if you INSIST on restoring any backed-up data (such as applications with Titanium) the bugs you experience may be YOUR fault.


So I update to this new rom how do I keep my barnacle wifi working


----------

